# 99 days...



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

...till the trout opener. Can't wait! Winter finally showed up, and I'm already wishing for it to be gone so I can get back out on the upland rivers chasing trout! 

Cabin fever be gone!

Don


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Don, ya beat me to it!!!

I was just thinking to myself last night that I need to get my countdown started.....

I already have my vacation days all planned out for the season. I've got at least two UP trips in the works. But this year is gonna be tough, as I have to plan around the new baby. My wife is due in mid july, so I'm going to try and get my trout fix in before then. With the exception of one mid september trip. Gotta get me some brookies while they're all colored up  ........

99 days, and counting........ bring it on


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Under 100!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Count em down Don. I will be chasing chrome on the hardwater tomorrow. I know the brookies are fun but more power to the hardwater. When the ice goes out it will be time to go after silver on the big water.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats funny you posted this don i just counted last night lol


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Got into trout fishing last fall, two weeks before season closed. Caught some nice bows and browns while fishing for steelhead this fall and winter, but not the same with the bigger rod and reel. Good luck to all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Too long.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttt
ya too long.........


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

92 days! By Monday it'll be down to under 3 months!

I can tell my itch is getting bad cause I'm starting to "troll" the yooper threads more often than usual! 

Hope to get out in the snow a little this weekend - it's been a while - looking forward to it!

Don


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Don, Ya know...Steelhead are trout!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

my opening day plan is already prepared...brookies, yum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

It cannot come quick enough thats for sure. Steel isnt filling my need cause the real rivers and cricks are closed right now and all i can do is look at maps. Same here trout king i just took off the mon and tue after opener the other day and am inacting a battle plan right now. Hit the small ones with no people on weekend then when everyone goes back to work i got free roam mon and tue. Gotta love it.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

At midnight, on the opener, I'll be sitting on the bank somewhere around home trying to get a quick limit of walleye. After I finish that up I'm gonna get in the blazer and head straight up to the cabin, clean my fish, and get some sleep so that I can crawl out of bed and hit my brookie stream bright and early. After that, I'm gonna head over to one of the bigger streams/rivers in the area to target some big browns and bow's. Thats the plan for now.:coolgleam

Its gonna be rough, but well worth it. I can't freakin wait


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

fishinDon said:


> ...till the trout opener. Can't wait! Winter finally showed up, and I'm already wishing for it to be gone so I can get back out on the upland rivers chasing trout!
> 
> Cabin fever be gone!
> 
> Don


Feeling your pain Don. Can't wait myself!!!

Hully


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

foxfire69 said:


> Don, Ya know...Steelhead are trout!!


I was desperate, so I tried to catch a steelhead this weekend. I failed. 

Bait (spawn) fishing is harder than it looks!! 

89 days!
Don


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

fishinDon said:


> I was desperate, so I tried to catch a steelhead this weekend. I failed.
> 
> Bait (spawn) fishing is harder than it looks!!
> 
> ...


I hear ya Don, unless I'm fishing for summer run steel, I never seem to do that well.... Ohh well, its still time spent on the water......

Is it april yet :lol:


----------



## redwing11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Not to be a smart ***** but I had a great day sunday fishing for trout 1 hour out side of Denver. I just don't get fish for steelhead here in CO.

redwing11


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

65 days.......... Way to many


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I just bought new line this weekend and a couple #5 countdown raps. Is it time yet?

Redneckman


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

One of the perks of the South
Year round Trout Fishing
Trout on a Dry Fly 12 months out of the year
But no Salmon or Steelhead


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Depends on water levels but yea we got er figured out. Four days of straight fishing will be nice and i dont plan on seeing anyone else.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Have two spots for opening day! Don't have to worry about people since its private land and not a navigable stream. I have a spot I fish after opening day that people could fish, but don't. Don't want to lead people to it, so I wait. Hoping for the fish that put a whooping on my buddy last year. Logs are not kind.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Well, my opening day has been squandered by my girlfriend's college graduation and grad party. That is ok, it begins at 10 so I can hit up my favorite big brown stream right before it starts. My real opening day will be Sunday and I know exactly where I am going. It will be heavily baitfished on the opener, which is good for me. Since I began fishing it on the opener I have seen very few other successful fisherman with bait. I never fail to get a mixed bag of brooks browns and occasional rainbow. I can't wait! Thankfully, I have great access thanks to landowners I've asked for permission. I also get into the nasty tags and blowdowns where others won't wade. I can't wait to fry some fresh brookies, until then I guess it will be catch and release brown fishing in some bigger tribs. Counting down...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Welp, hitting a stream that has all three; Bows, Brooks and Browns is definitely a plus. 

The problem I have is that I want to rip streamers, and my triple threat streams are too small to get in there with a fly rod. They would be strictly for spin fishing. 

I might just spend maybe 3 hours on each stream. I'll have to convince my wife to give me a full 9 hours of fishing on that day. 

I stop by all three streams weekly to see what I can find swimming around in there. All my gear is in my car, and it almost kills me to not take it out and toss in a few times. 3 weeks and two days left...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Well I asked my girlfriend if I should go fishing or to her graduation. She just looked at me and said, "Whatever is more important to you." 

Is that a trick question? :help:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like a green light to me, she'd have to put the pole in your hand to make it any more obvious, lol. Good luck in whatever wrong decision you make.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

First of all: No one ever HAS to listen to a girlfriend. What are they going to do, leave you and take half of your money? 

Secondly: It's those underhanded comments that break down communication, and build barriers in relationships. I would say go fishing. Help her learn how to communicate better.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Getting close!! Dang, I'm getting almost giddy!! Trrrrroooooouuuuuuuuut


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Trout King said:


> Well I asked my girlfriend if I should go fishing or to her graduation. She just looked at me and said, "Whatever is more important to you."
> 
> Is that a trick question? :help:


Yes it's a trick question! 

She only gets one graduation, you get about 150 more days of trout season. It's a tough choice, choose wisely. 

Don


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

You need to ask her what will be there forever for you. Her or the trout? Lol


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I think this is an issue where if you "taught" her a lesson on communication you'd be a stupid.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

her or the trout...hmmmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Do the trout keep you warm at night? Will they be your suga mama? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Do the graduation thing.. I'm sure its extra important to her whether you go or not, doesnt matter how much she downplays it..... theres always the day after.

Good luck, whatever you decide


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i know, my decision has been made, i am choosing her graduation. i will be out that sunday to make up stream time. yes roger, like i told you...she's going to be my sugar mama lol. i'm lucky she understands my strange addiction to trout, except complains about the smell of spawn and fish after i get home from steelheading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Trout King said:


> i know, my decision has been made, i am choosing her graduation. i will be out that sunday to make up stream time. yes roger, like i told you...she's going to be my sugar mama lol. i'm lucky she understands my strange addiction to trout, except complains about the smell of spawn and fish after i get home from steelheading.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya, dig it. There's only two things that smell like fish......and one of them is fish...........


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Still formulating a game-plan........have to see what way the truck heads on 4/28 am. Mecosta, Oceana, Newaygo County????????? Or all three? I really wish it was going to be Marquette County.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

itchn2fish said:


> I really wish it was going to be Marquette County.


Same here. I'll be up that way for a weekend come mid-may, just a little further east though...

For the opener, I'll be in the wexford/manistee/lake county area. I've got all my gear ready, just sitting in the man cave waiting.... Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Trout King said:


> Well I asked my girlfriend if I should go fishing or to her graduation. She just looked at me and said, "Whatever is more important to you."
> 
> Is that a trick question? :help:


 Don't go fishing !!!! Don't even think about it!!!!!!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

What ya guys think the rain and high water is not gonna be as bad as last year? Boy i sure hope it doesnt dump right before it starts. Really knocks some good ones out of the plan.


----------

